

How I back up my laptop - mrhonza
http://honza.ca/2013/07/how-i-back-up-my-laptop

======
na85
I go the lo-fi route and just copy the folders by hand to a raid array.

------
SnowLprd
Nice write-up, Honza. Thanks for the great post.

